# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة الأحاديث الآتية: (الدين المعاملة)، (تخيروا لنطفكم فإن العِرق دساس)،( المؤمن ..

## سلمان أبو زيد

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته ،،،

 السؤال : ما صحة الأحاديث الآتية: "الدين المعاملة"، "تخيروا لنطفكم فإن العِرق دساس"، "المؤمن يألف ولا خير فيمن لا يألف ولا يؤلف" ؟

جواب المحدث الشيخ ابن باز -رحمه الله -:
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa...&fatwa_id=1140


= = = = = = = = =


قال المحدث الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني - رحمه الله - :
((...  ويقرأ [أي خطيب المسجد ]  لهم من ورقتين أحاديثَ كتبها ، أو كُتِبتْ له ،وأكثرُها ضعيفٌ لا يصحّ ،وكان يعلق على بعضها من ذاكرته ،ويرفع بذلك صوته، فذكر جملةً متداولة اليوم؛ وهي : (( الدين المعاملة )) ، فكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ونسبها إليه أكثر من مرة، بل زاد الطين بلة وزعم أنها من مفاخر الإسلام، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حصر الإسلام في كلمتين فقط : (( الدين المعاملة )) ! ولعله اشتبه عليه بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( الدين النصيحة )) ! ولا أصل لذلك ، ولا في الأحاديث الموضوعة ! والله المستعان )).

(( المصدر )) : (( سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة )) ( ج5 / ص11)



= = = = = = = = =


حديث  (( المؤمن يأْلَفُ ويُؤْلَفُ، ولا خير فيمن لا يألف ولا يؤلف ، وخير الناس أنفعهم للناس ))

حسن صحيح 

 انظر (( سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة )) (ج1/ص787) (رقم الحديث: 426)



(( دمتم بخير ))

أخوكم 
سلمان بن عبد القادر أبو زيد *

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيك أخي سلمان
ولعلكم تضيفون جواب الشيخ عن حال الحديث الثاني.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الأخ المكرّم / الحمادي - حفظهُ اللهُ ورعاهُ - :

السّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

جَزَاكَ اللهُ خَيرًا وَبارَكَ فيكَ ؛

= = = = = = = = =

* حديث : (( تخيروا لنطفكم ، وأنكحوا في الأكفاء ، وإياكم والزنج فإنه خلق مشوه )) .

قال الشيخ  الألباني - رحمهُ اللهُ تعالى - : موضوع . 

انظر  (( سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة )) ( ج2 / ص159)(رقم الحديث:730)

*حديث : ((تخَيَّروا لِنُطَفِكِم ؛ فإنَّ النساء تَلِدْنَ أشباه إخوانهنَّ واشباه أخواتهنّ )) .

قال الشيخ - رحمهُ اللهُ تعالى - : موضوع .

انظر  (( سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة )) ( ج7 / ص404)(رقم الحديث:3394)

* حديث : (( تَزَوَّجُوا في الحِجرِ الصّالح ؛ فإنَّ العِرْق دسَّاسٌ  )) 

قال الشيخ - رحمهُ اللهُ تعالى - : موضوع 

انظر  (( سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة )) ( ج7 / ص411)(رقم الحديث:3401)

حديث : (( الناس معادن ، والعرق دساس ، وأدب السوء كعرق السوء))

قال الشيخ - رحمهُ اللهُ تعالى - : ضعيـف .

انظر  (( سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة )) ( ج5 / ص66)(رقم الحديث:2047)


أخوكم المحب
سلمان بن عبد القادر أبو زيد

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

* حديث : (( تخيروا لنظفكم ، فانكحوا الأكفـاء ،وأنكحوا إليهم ))

قال المحدث الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني - رحمه الله - بعد تخريجـه :

( فالحديث بمجموع هذه المتابعات والطرق ، وحديث عمر رضي الله عنه صحيح بلا ريب . ولكن يجب أن يعلم أن الكفاءة إنما هي في الدين والخلق فقط ) .

انظر (( سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة )) (ج3/ص56) (رقم الحديث: 1067)

----------


## يحياوي سعد

سمعت الشيخ ابا اسحاق الحويني يقول عن هذا الحديث ... الثابت من هذا الحديث اوله فقط " تخيروا لنطفكم "
فانه ورد باسناد حسن اما زيادة فان العرق دساس فانها زيادة لا تصح

----------

